
China Recruits Thousands of Spies Using LinkedIn - hgsyndrome
https://medium.com/behind-the-great-wall/china-recruits-thousands-of-spies-using-linkedin-370671c24b84
======
masonic
NY Times article from 3 days ago, 140+ points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20816027](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20816027)

